# Dog food abroad



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

Wonder if anyone can help with what are the makes/type of dog food readily available to purchase abroad - hoping to get our lad used to a brand we can readily obtain over in Europe before we live in a couple of months. 

Advice appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog food*

Hi Escaper

Which country are you going to?

I looked in the supermarket s in Italy in January as I am taking the dogs with me later in the year.

There were quite a few familiar labels, but rebranded.

For example, "Caeser" was there under a different name.

Fortunately for me, my dogs are like Hover Mowers and will chew anything!

Rapide561


----------



## RESCUE (May 1, 2005)

*PET FOOD*

You might like to try Aldi's pet food as there are plenty of these around on the continent. You can also find the supermarket locations on their web sit. Hope this helps. RESCUE


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Food*

Hello thanks for the replies.

We are going all over Europe including the east side.

I'll have a look in Aldi and see what they do. I don't want to go putting him a cheap and nasty so looking for a good brand.

I only feed dry not tinned (tin of dog food made up in the main of mainly water!! as much as 80% in some tinned food)


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi

we have two fussy dogs!! we feed them on prize choice pet mince here (only the beef cos they don't like any other) also they have a bowl of mixed dry stuff (bakers complete at the moment) they pick out all the colours they like and spit the ones they don't out and only eat them in maybe 5 or 6 at a time the bowl can sit there untouched all day. they aren't keen on tinned food.definately not greedy!
in france the supermarkets have "viande pour animaux" which is off cuts of the meat which they are packaging for humans its a bit hit and miss what is available but some of the stuff we had was better than we buy in tescos for us! also they will eat the french pedigree chum its not like the stuff we get here its better, when you dish it up it looks like real meat and there are a lot ofdry mix complete food over there "benefical" is one which is made by "purina" looks a lot like bakers.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

"Jabulile" has dried food and we take quite a bit with us. When we run out we usually buy in the big supermarkets in France/Spain. We mix with our normal dried food (before it runs out) and then go over to the new brand completely after that. Being a Springer we thought she might be sensitive but NO she gobbles everything with NO problems.

We have seen Pedigree Chum............but the big supermarkets overseas seem to have equivalent quality to us in UK


----------



## 95915 (Aug 2, 2005)

Space being something we haven't a lot of. We hoped to take perhaps one large bag with us but wanted to starting mixing something now with it so he's used to it.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi TRAMP so you found the french off cuts better than what you can buy from tesco meat counter that is no    we are not 8)


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

*dog food in france*

HI - We travel mostly to France and changed to Royal Canin dry food. It's a bit expensive, but our dog gets upset easily Royal Canin is great for digestive problems. In France you get it in the Garden Centres, not Supermarkets!!


----------



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Nikki the fusspot*

FIW my lurcher is a total fuss pot about his food.

One night caught out on the food front for him I went into Aldis and bought a "sausage" of dog food at an incredibly low price. Thinking well at least I've tried to feed him he took one mouthful and demolished the lot in seconds. Totally abnormal behaviour for him.

I am uneasy as to how healthy the stuff is but he certainly approves of it.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

*Dog Food Abroad*

We use Lidls a lot when travelling and not just for dog food. They are a LOT cheaper for most stuff and as long as you avoid their soups (tasteless) you can get most staples at good quality and at around 20%-30% cheaper than LeClerc/Carrefour/Mercadona etc. Best of all is the fact that they have lots of stores in France, Italy, Spain and, of course, Germany. That means that if your dog will eat their own-brand stuff you can get it all over Europe.

Bargain of the month - perfectly drinkable red wine in Spanish Lidls for 35p a bottle. Mind you, our spaniel won't drink it.


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shen you must have missed out on training your lurcher ours eat what ever we are eating mind you we have had her since she was 7weeks and I let her try what ever i was eating although she has gone off oranges now  but the good point is she is teatotal :lol:


----------

